# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [FILM] Time Out

## Jon Shannow

Bonjour,

Je suis all voir Time Out, j'ai bien aim l'ide, mme si le scnario reste trop conventionnel.

Et vous, l'avez-vous vu ? Et, si oui, qu'en avez-vous pens ?

----------


## trihanhcie

Je suis all le voir hier.
Comme je pensais, j'aime beaucoup l'univers qui a t cr.
Le scnario n'a vraiment aucune de chez aucune surprise, tout est dit texto ds les premires minutes du film.
Les personnages manquent de profondeur du coup, c'est juste une "lutte des classes" avec des robins des bois pour sauver les "pauvres"
Alors qu'il y aurait eu des axes qu'ils auraient pu dvelopper...
- Le pre du hros qu'on mentionne sans arrt mais on ne connait rien de lui au final.
- Le gars qui a vcu mille ans
- la gardien du temps

Que des persos qui sont au final "sans personnalit" ce qui est domamge...

En dehors de ca, il y a quand mme des faits qui me font tiquer / rigoler!
- Ce sont des champions du monde de course  pied !! "Il nous reste 30s on a 3km  faire avt la ville suivante! Nonnnn c'est pas possible !!! par contre avec 1 min, tu y arriveras c'est sur !!!" 
- J'ai vol 1 000 000 d'annes, mais je m'en fous je prfre etre tendu et vivre avec 1h de vie restante!
- Niveau scurit dans les banques du temps, c'est du gruyere  ::D: 

Bref, un film divertissant, on ne s'ennuie pas trop mais bcp de choses  reprocher malgr tout ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est clair qu'avec une bonne ide de dpart, ils ne se sont pas fouls pour le reste. Je pense que c'est un film qui laisse plus de regret qu'autres choses.

----------


## tigunn

> une bonne ide de dpart, ils ne se sont pas fouls pour le reste


 Comme de nombreux (tous ? noon, pas tout a fait) films.
Ce qui m'a beaucoup amus, c'est le temps, et le nombre de page qu'il faut pour aller de la zone la plus basse  son oppose; il met une journe et cela lui cote des centaines d'annes la premire fois; par contre, pour la suite il a dut trouver un raccourci parce que mme sans temps il passe.



> - J'ai vol 1 000 000 d'annes, mais je m'en fous je prfre etre tendu et vivre avec 1h de vie restante!


 Cela renvoie, en fait, au dbat sur l'immortalit, et je pense que la question se pose pour certains (au bout d'un moment)!? ce qui ne serait pas mon cas, mais nous pouvons en rediscuter dans un million d'annes.  ::lol::

----------


## Barsy

J'ai vu le film et franchement bof. 

En fait, il y a deux film. Un premier de 30 minutes qui expose le problme, qui est trs soign dans lequel on dcouvre l'univers sombre o l'esprance de vie a remplac l'argent.

Et puis il y le second film, sous forme de course poursuite, dans lequel sont concentrs l'ensemble des clichs des films du genre. On a l'impression que les scnaristes, aprs avoir planch longtemps sur la premire partie du film, ont torch la seconde partie en moins de 15 minutes.

On a donc, en vrac, les hros qui vitent les balles, les voitures qui traversent le bton comme s'il s'agissait de carton, les comptes  rebours sauvs in-extremis (c'est mme le clich le plus utilis dans le film, on assiste  la fin au 100m en talon aiguille en moins de 10 secondes encore plus fort qu'Usain Bolt), le pre du hros soit-disant tait un salaud mais qu'en fait non il tait un gentil, la greluche dont le rle n'a qu'une finalit esthtique : elle n'apporte au film qu'une paire de fesses sur des jambes interminables le tout perch sur des talons de 10cm...

Bref, du beau gchis pour un film qui aurait pu tre trs bon.

----------


## trihanhcie

> c'est mme le clich le plus utilis dans le film, on assiste  la fin au 100m en talon aiguille en moins de 10 secondes encore plus fort qu'Usain Bolt


Exactement ca  ::D:  "tu vois la ville au fin fond du paysage? allez je me sacrifie, c'est pas possible avec 30s mais par contre, 1m30 tu pourrais faire les 10km"
heuuu ouais... mais apres ca ils vont faire quoi dans la ville?  ::aie:: 




> Cela renvoie, en fait, au dbat sur l'immortalit, et je pense que la question se pose pour certains (au bout d'un moment)!? ce qui ne serait pas mon cas, mais nous pouvons en rediscuter dans un million d'annes.


Ca renvoie au dbat sur l'immortalit  ... mm oui et non. Je cherche peut tre trop loin mais il faut pas oublier qu'ils ont un objectif style robin des bois. Qu'ils incrmente pas leur compteur jusque 10M d'annes ok mais bon ne serait que 10 ans ca leur permettrait de souffler et pas se dire qu'ils vont mourir  chaque fois :p
oui ok la morale c'est un peu "on doit vivre au mieux chaque jour" etc etc mais bon il y a des limites  tout  ::mrgreen::

----------

